# 95 altima, hit pot-hole, car stalled, won't start



## kahmisz (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a 95 Nissan Altima. I was driving down the road and hit a large pot-hole with my front left tire. Wheel, tire, and front end seem fine. The car immediately stalled after this and wouldn't start. I know I've owned other car's with an emergency fuel shut off switch. Does this car have one?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you figure out the problem? This happened to me a few years ago. Hit a speed bump and the car started to stall. Ended up being a loose battery cable.


----------



## kahmisz (Mar 28, 2004)

After checking everything, I took off the distributor cap, which started dripping oil out. I'm not sure how that much oil got in there, but after cleaning it up a little, it's again running like a champ.
I'm still surprised at how well this car is running with 213,000 miles. It has treated me very well.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its leaking oil, it will do it again. a distributor swap will be in your future. once that o-ring is bad, its bad.


----------



## bottomgun (Jan 3, 2004)

No need for a distributor replacement for the o-ring. Go to Nissan nd order the o-ring (about $6) and replace it yourself. Ensure you clean all oil from inside the cap and from around the Cam Sensor Unit inside it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats easy to say now, but ask the people that have replaced that o-ring and had problems again. i too replaced that o-ring and havent had a problem BUT, i wasnt and hadnt leaked oil before that. i did it because i had swapped engines and replaced all rubber parts.


----------

